# Bar keepers friend is AMAZING!



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I've used this on many things but didn't expect it to work on exterior trims. What I mean is that I had polish residue on the trim and nothing would take it off.










So I just put a load on to my sponge and wet the area and started scrubbing. and it turned out like this.










The white mark is paint. So no removing that unfortunately.

So I have found another use for bar keepers friend.

Hope this helps other people in the same predicament as I was.

Ryan


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow... Great find.... :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

time to get some more of this, i ran out cleaning a friends windscreen. Haven't seen it in the supermarkets recently though?


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

It is a good find. Was just on the off chance as well.

Robert dryas or how ever you spell it. 2 pounds for one. It's great. I use all the time around the house especially on the shower screen.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Great post up Ryan !! Good find.

I have seen BKF in some odd places to be fair, one of them being T K Maxx if you have them where you are?


----------



## Blazefan13 (Apr 19, 2015)

Looks good, will try and pick up a bottle next time I am in town.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

footfistart said:


> It is a good find. Was just on the off chance as well.
> 
> Robert dryas or how ever you spell it. 2 pounds for one. It's great. I use all the time around the house especially on the shower screen.


Had a look as havent heard or them, think ill be online order as its 108 miles to nearest one from preston


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Lakeland (the kitchen shop) usually have it


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

I got mine from waitress.. Awesome stuff it is


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

The range have it


----------



## daz67 (Feb 13, 2013)

B&Q sell it aswell :thumb:


----------



## difficultrogue (Apr 18, 2008)

Also consider "Brite Power Powder" - Exactly same as bar keepers friend!

the pound shops have it-


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

I bought some from Tesco the other week before that poundland


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Hob Bright worked on my work car windscreen now have BK too


----------



## lobotomy (Jun 23, 2006)

Waitrose sell it.


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Ive never heard of it until this post. Just done a little fact finding .Thanks for the tip
Daz


----------



## ECB (Dec 19, 2014)

Looks like its done a great top, will be interested to see how long it last though?


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Well I hoping the staining has completely gone. I haven't had a look since yesterday as I've been very busy. its getting an IPA wipe down before being permanently restored.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Look at this on eBay:

Brand New Bar Keepers Friend Stain Remover 250g

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=331622522320&globalID=EBAY-GB


----------



## super_cds (Aug 14, 2010)

Just under £4


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

The Range sell it under £2


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Its a great product on metal and glass, and clearly trim lol. Its slightly acidic i think which is why it works so well. Cuts through built up grease and crud on windscreens wicked


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

I've just brought some more whilst out shopping. Was on sale in Roberts for 1.99 for 250gms. So I brought three  one for me and two for the house


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

stangalang said:


> Its a great product on metal and glass, and clearly trim lol. Its slightly acidic i think which is why it works so well. Cuts through built up grease and crud on windscreens wicked


It is pretty significantly acidic and has a bunch of abrasive in there too.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Which type you guys buying the powder or the spray I've got both but prefer the powder


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

So how do you use this on a windscreen?


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Get a sponge ie ones you use to wax a car. Get it wet and pour some powder onto the sponge and then start rubbing into the desired area. The more you use per application the more course the mixture becomes and the more scrubbing power you have. Just be careful as it can be very abrasive. Using it on glass won't be a problem as nothing will scratch it apart from the obvious. 

I've only got the powder and I use it on just about everything apart from car paint and interior.


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

It uses Oxalic acid I believe


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

footfistart said:


> Get a sponge ie ones you use to wax a car. Get it wet and pour some powder onto the sponge and then start rubbing into the desired area. The more you use per application the more course the mixture becomes and the more scrubbing power you have. Just be careful as it can be very abrasive. Using it on glass won't be a problem as nothing will scratch it apart from the obvious.
> 
> I've only got the powder and I use it on just about everything apart from car paint and interior.


Ah right, then is it just a case of washing it off or do you need to use a cheap microfibre?


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

footfistart said:


> Get a sponge ie ones you use to wax a car. Get it wet and pour some powder onto the sponge and then start rubbing into the desired area. The more you use per application the more course the mixture becomes and the more scrubbing power you have. Just be careful as it can be very abrasive. Using it on glass won't be a problem as nothing will scratch it apart from the obvious.
> 
> I've only got the powder and I use it on just about everything apart from car paint and interior.


Works great on the chrome kitchen sink looks like new


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Yeah just rinse it off and a cloth may help to remove the last little bits and boom... Happy days. One very clean windscreen.


----------

